# In need of help and advice please



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi there, just joined 

Basically I'm fed up with being skinny and don't really know where to begin with gaining weight. I've just turned 21 yrs old, I'm 5ft8 and weigh about 9st. I'm not looking to get massive, all I want is to feel more comfortable and have clothes fit me better etc.

I eat 3 meals a day which I will list below what they normally consist of:

*Breakfast*: Cereal (usually rice crispies or corn flakes) and cup of tea

*Lunch*: Most of the time (due to being in work) I will have a bread roll with turkey or ham or cheese etc, cheese toasty, sausage bap, panini with cheese/ham (you get the idea). I also eat a bag of crisps and a chocolate bar.

*Dinner*: It varies from rice/pasta with chicken and various sauces, chili con carne with rice/baked potato, fish & chips, chicken curry with rice, spaghetti bolognese, lasagna etc

What would be ideal is if you could suggest what I should change & add to my diet and possibly which workouts I should do (or should that be asked in another section?)

Anyway, any suggestions or help you can give me & what possible gains I would be looking to get would be very much appreciated! :biggrin1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, you will get a ton of advise, but you will also have to do your research to get to where you want to be...Start by reading the sticky's in the diet section and there is some good routine posted through out the forum...I have to make this quick as I'm sitting down for dinner ( the only meal I get with my family ) so I'll just post for you what my diet looked like today to give you some idea of what your in for...stick around and pay attention and your friends will be inspired to follow your lead...this will take time so be patient it will come...

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oat's Cearal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwichs on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Cheese Raviolis, Garlic Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottege Cheese, 16oz Water

I gained 10 lbs in the last month through diet and 4 day's a week at the gym...so it is possible for you to get there...Good luck I'll see ya around...Cheers


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

jesus h....

that is a dangerously low weight for your height....

eat a lot more... a vast amount more.

try a weight gain shake between meals at least.

looking at what you eat, you are lacking in protein as well as the quantities being miniscule.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> jesus h....
> 
> *that is a dangerously low weight for your height....*
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, it's not according to the Body Mass Index calculator on the NHS web site. I'm just within my weight band. However, I don't really agree with it.

Thanks for that advice, cellaratt.

Which weight gain shakes would you recommend?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Cymru said:


> Surprisingly, it's not according to the Body Mass Index calculator on the NHS web site. I'm just within my weight band. However, I don't really agree with it.
> 
> Thanks for that advice, cellaratt.
> 
> Which weight gain shakes would you recommend?


If your 5'8 and 126 lbs. that's not a good thing...I personnaly don't use supplements right now for a variety of reasons one being I'm broke...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Cymru said:


> Surprisingly, it's not according to the Body Mass Index calculator on the NHS web site. I'm just within my weight band. However, I don't really agree with it.
> 
> Thanks for that advice, cellaratt.
> 
> Which weight gain shakes would you recommend?


dont know which one you are looking at because i'm the same height and the charts reckon 11.5 stone is the optimal weight..

weight gain shakes are a personal thing really, its down to taste. buy small tubs or ask companies for sample sachets. then go for one you like best in a bigger quantity.

as I'm a fat barst, i have no experioence of weight gainers, i want to get rid, not get more!.. could do a fat transfusion if you like.....


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

What about stuff like Creatine? I've heard it's good but can also mess up your digestive system, not sure if that's true or not though.

I work 9-5 so shakes would probably ideal for me 'cause I get one down between between breakfast/lunch and lunch/dinner. What sort of stuff would be good for lunch?


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

I work in an office, thers a tesco down the road, I normally get a microwave pack of rice and a couple of cooked chicken breasts if I havent brought food in.

Best advice apart from eat more and get to the gym is read read read !!! You really dont have any idea about how to put on weight. Please dont spend your money on creatine. Total watse of money when you have a diet like that and arent training. Dont worry though because your in the right place to learn a much as you want. Read up on diets, different foods, what calores, carbs, proteins and fats are and the differnt types of fats carbs and proteins and how they all effect your body and how your body uses them. Then read up on good mass building routines at the gym .


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok, cheers irwit.

Do you think all shakes are a waste of time? 'Cause like I said I can't think what else I could get inbetween meals.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

nope shakes are great!!!

i add atleast 80G of protein with shakes, a huge help!!

creatine, look in the creatine section, everything you want to know has already been asked, its more for assisting in energy/water usage, im not genius at it, but it doesnt get you big directly

lots of protein, carbs and good fats!!!

depending on how much you want to spend on shakes, i got optimimum nutrition whey cost me £50, but 10lb bag was worth it!

go to myprotein.co.uk or .com i forget, and you can get 25% discount for being a member here

try to eat 2.5 grams of protein per 1lb of body weight mate!!, you do the maths

as for carbs im not genius at them but just eat lots in your case!!!

no junk food all wholesome! actually i lie, like me give yourself a treat day! otherwise yourll go insane!

sorry if none of this makes sense, im typing fast as my lovely post workout pasta is getting cold!

ask away if needed mate!


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Any chance you could link me to the shake you use? Do you just take it between meals?

I really need to sort out a proper diet plan. I'm trying to gain as much information as I can this week so I can start next week 

Is there any point for me to buy some weights to do at home to start off with? There are 2 local gyms. 1 is full of chavs, all on steroids .. the 2nd costs £34 a month!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

"Shakes" is a pretty loose term. Depends what you are shaking mate. Whey protein would be best for you but have a read up on what whey protein actually is.

You shoudl be aiming for 6 meals a day each about 500kals,40 grams of protein per meal give or take. So a meal replacement shake should contain around 500 kals and 40 grams of protein. For This I personally use 3 oatabix, half a pink of skimmed milk and a big scoop of whey protein toped with water so the oatabix arent too thick. Shakes it every 5 mins for 30 mins so the oats really disolve and neck it.


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

stick with the advise from these guys on diets and ofcourse train hard, but the most important aspect is to consistant every day and every training should be like iits your last


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Just eat everything.

Meat with every meal, lots of cheese, potatos, pasta, beans, eggs, tofu.

Drink coke when your training.

Your soon gain weight.


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

To many people want to get big today/tomorrow... well we all do a spose! but imo the key is grafting and aiming to be big in the long haul!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

S.James.87 said:


> To many people want to get big today/tomorrow... well we all do a spose! but imo the key is grafting and aiming to be big in the long haul!


Nice post. It makes me chuckle when people say "I don't want to get massive" - like it's just that easy. It's almost like they think that if they eat chicken a couple of times a day or neck a few shakes they'll be Ronnie in a few months.

It's not a dig at the original poster, but just an observation on a lot of newbies.


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah alot of new people get real excited when they get a new tub of whey or something... like its some form of 'magic potion'.  it doesnt actually get you big. you have to train your a** of for months and months eating well all day every day- thats to even see the slightest of gains.

sure we all want to reach dorian yates size or have the perfect body- but it just doesnt come over night.

same as invisiblekid- not taking a dig at anyone in particular, just think all newbies need to understand the basics


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Just eat everything.
> 
> Meat with every meal, lots of cheese, potatos, pasta, beans, eggs, tofu.
> 
> ...


Coke when training ? Ive read that coke is a diuretic. I wouldnt fancy a diuretic while training.

I havent drank anything except for water and sometimes milk for years ( expet for a cheeky beer at the weekends ;o) but canimagine quite the sugar rush on a can of coke. Not for me though


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i wouldn't drink coke at all.... liquid sugar in fizzy coloured water... with added e numbers...

the gas in it would not be comfortable during a workout...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I have never shat myself in the gym, its good for getting extra callories in and the energy bost during training.

But im all ears as to why its a bad idea?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

irwit said:


> "Shakes" is a pretty loose term. Depends what you are shaking mate. Whey protein would be best for you but have a read up on what whey protein actually is.
> 
> You shoudl be aiming for 6 meals a day each about 500kals,40 grams of protein per meal give or take. So a meal replacement shake should contain around 500 kals and 40 grams of protein. For This I personally use 3 oatabix, half a pink of skimmed milk and a big scoop of whey protein toped with water so the oatabix arent too thick. Shakes it every 5 mins for 30 mins so the oats really disolve *and neck it.*


Tastes like crap then? Haha. Is there no pre-made weight gain shakes available? (i.e just add milk, or water)

By the way, thanks very much for all your advice so far!


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Nice post. It makes me chuckle when people say "I don't want to get massive" - like it's just that easy. *It's almost like they think that if they eat chicken a couple of times a day or neck a few shakes they'll be Ronnie in a few months.*
> 
> It's not a dig at the original poster, but just an observation on a lot of newbies.


I didn't mean it like that at all, sorry if it came across that way. What I meant was alot of people aim to get really big, and I know they work very hard at it, I'm not doubting that, but I'm not aiming for this. Yes, I want to get bigger obviously, but all I really want is to get clothes to fit better etc like I mentioned in the first post.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Cymru said:


> Tastes like crap then? Haha. Is there no pre-made weight gain shakes available? (i.e just add milk, or water)
> 
> By the way, thanks very much for all your advice so far!


You can but a decent one will cost you £££ the cheap weight gainers are mostly just glucose.

its better to control whats going down your gullet as much as possible its way cheaper as well. you can vary the various % of carbs/protiens ect depending on your need. a pre made gainer is going to be a one size fits all type.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Cymru said:


> Tastes like crap then? Haha. Is there no pre-made weight gain shakes available? (i.e just add milk, or water)
> 
> By the way, thanks very much for all your advice so far!


there are loads, its just you are going to pay for it... usually at over inflated prices...

any of the online supplement stores will have loads of various makes..

http://www.affordablesupplements.co.uk/index.php?cPath=2_20

http://monstersupplements.com/store/custom_type_list-sub_type-27-lang-1.html

just to use two as an example... please don't take them as recommendation's or adverts, there are better deals to be had from some of the board sponsers.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheers! I can see your point wogihao, definietly makes sense.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen some different whey protein stuff, does it matter which I go for? Would this : http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/ - be ok? Or maybe a flavoured one? http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/whey-protein/whey-protein-(2lb)/


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

S.James.87 said:


> To many people want to get big today/tomorrow... well we all do a spose! but imo the key is grafting and aiming to be big in the long haul!


yep i am so guilty but am working so hard and made visible gains in my first six weeks but its now i have seen the gains i want more and now lol:lift:


----------

